# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  konizacija

## garfild

Vec 2 sata pokusavam neci na netu nesto o konizaciji sto bi me smirilo.
Ali mi bas i ne ide.Uplasena sam, ali sam odlucila poslusati doktora i otici na operaciji.On smatra da je s obzirom na hpv visokog rizika,cin 1 (na zadnjoj papi ga nije bilo),dugogodisnji vaginalni sekret,konizacija najbolje rjesenje. Da li neko od vas isao na konizaciju?Molim vas potrosite
 minuticu na moj post i objasnite mi kako to izgleda ,koliko boli i je li efikasno.S nestrpljenjem cekam.Sljedece sedmice bih trebala na operaciju, ako mi ostale pretrage budu ok. Veliki pozdrav i jos veci +
za sve buduce mamice  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## TinnaZ

ne znam ništa o tome, samo te mogu savjetovati da ako se odlučiš ići, da se izboriš da te pošteno anesteziraju prije zahvata.
Bilo kakve priče na foru da se nešto radi tako i tako u ginekologiji i da treba boljeti i da je to normalno, nemoj progutati.
Dakle, uz dobru anesteziju ne bi trebalo boljeti (vjerujem u to). Inače ne znam kako to izgleda.

----------


## Roza

Konizacija? Klasična? S dijagnozom cin 1? Draga, šaljem ti PP, jer sam totalno  :shock:

----------


## Ines

ja sam bila na konizaciji i preporucit cu ti, obzirom na ovo sto si napisala, vjerojatno isto sto i Roza-
idi drugom doktoru po drugo misljenje.

----------


## marta

Potpisujem i Rozu i Ines. 
 :shock:

----------


## Pliska

Moja kolegica je isto imala CIN 1 i išla je na konizaciju. Nažalost, 3 mjeseca nakon zahvata papa je i dalje bio isti.

Traži drugo mišljenje. Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## diva7

garfild, imaš pp

----------


## garfild

Hvala drage moje na podrsci i na savjetima.Jos uvijek razmisljam sta da uradim, pa cu vam javiti.
Ljubim vas i jos jednom hvala

----------


## garfild

Evo mene,drage moje
Nakon konzilija, odluka je pala da ipak idem na konizaciju.(U sebi ponavljam:nije me strah,nije me strah   :Crying or Very sad:  )
Operacija mi je 26.02.Javit cu vam kako je bilo.Nadam se da cu pomoci ostalima.
Velikiiiiiiiii pozdrav   :Smile:

----------


## Storm

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Kristina30

Ja sam bila na konizaciji, isto HPV visokog rizika. Totalna anestezija, gotovo za 20-30 min. Ne mogu reči da ne boli, ali nije jako strašno, dobila sam injekciju protiv bolova. Evo, već 4 god. mi je papa normalan, a i rodila sam nakon toga, sve ok. 

Zato, samo hrabro, nije to ništa tako strašno   :Love:  
~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## kikiii

Bok svima , evo ja sam nova pa nemojte zamjeriti ako sam malo smotana . Ova tema me jako zanimala zadnjih par mjeseci i očajnički sam tražila bilo kakvu informaciju o hpv-u , konizaciji i sličnim stvarima . sama sam to prošla prije nekih mjesec dana pa ako kome treba nekakav savjet , razgovor ili šta drugo vezano za temu , nek se javi  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Ja sam bila na konizaciji prije 10 godina (papa CIN I, ako se ne varam), lokalna anestezija (privatno), doma sam išla sat vremena nakon zahvata (koji ne bih nazvala operacijom) i otada savršeno uredan nalaz pape (svakih šest mjeseci).

----------


## mikica-m

pozdrav !ja bih isto trebala na konizaciju ovih dana(papacin3+hpv hr)Zamolila bih cure koje su iz Sarajeva ako imaju kakve preporuke za dobrog gin.

----------


## sinjo

ja sam bila na konizaciji prije 9 godina (HPV visokog rizika, carrcinom in situ) rađena u potpunoj anesteziji, poslije svi papa nalazi uredni, rodila poslije trudnoća protekla u redu
Samo nemojte pre dugo čekati

----------


## sinjo

e da na nalazu 2mj ranije je bio CIN 1, koji je kao pao od početnog Cin 2 od prije godinu dana nakon lječenja

----------


## tajuska

isto ko i sinjo. sama operacija stvarno nije nista strasno. mene jos bolilo taj dan nakon operacije, dobila inekciju i nakon toga sve okej, drugi dan sam vec sama pod tus i prosetala lagano hodnikom u bolnici. jedino se dosta dugo miruje (2 tjedna potpuno mirovanje i nema sjedenja, a onda jos 4 tjedna umjereno). nakon toga nikad vise cin, i svi papa testovi uredni. jednom samo se nesto pokazalo, no bez cina, ali to se odmah rijesilo. rodila normalno prije dva i pol tjedna, cijelu trudnocu normalno se kretala. konizaciju je obavio dr oreskovic u petrovoj. evo, gori mi je sad bio oporavak od epi nego od konizacije...
jedino savjetujem da pazis kad ce ti nakon konizacije doci menga. mene su hitno slali pa mi je dosla nekakvih 7 dana nakon operacije  i to je bilo stvarno bolno.

----------


## zelja25

hej! evo javljam se na temu jer uskoro idem na konizaciju i moram priznati nije mi svejedno. lijepo je nakon toliko groznih vijesti vidjeti i pozitivna iskustva drugih.

----------


## pozic

evo i ja idem na konizaciju- adenokarcinom in situ- nalaz biopsije.zelja25 jesi već bila? kako je prošlo i koja je tvoja dijagnoza bila?

----------


## baz_

Lijep pozdrav svim djevojkama na ovom forumu!
Evo budući da je i kod mene slična situacija pa sam  se eto odlučila javiti jer nema pretjerano puno o ovakvim temama, pa možda nekome i pomogne...
Imam 22 godine, prvi put sam bila kod ginekologa sa 18 kada sam imala napadaj boli koju mi je uzrokovala cista na jajniku. od tada redovito idem na kontrole i PAPA testove.
A PAPA testovi su mi ovako izgledali :
            - 05.05.2007. g. - uredan
            - 06.03.2008.g. - uredan
            - 20.08.2009.g. - ASC US
            - 23.11.2010.g. - CIN 1 + HPV
            - 23.05.2011.G. - CIN 3 + HPV,  ovim putem nisam željela iznositi svoju pov. bolesti ali evo htjela sam da djevojke koje nisu bile kod ginekologa shvate da i nakon redovitih kontrola i liječenja može doći do ovakvih ishoda, a ono što je možda i najgore ovo je tiha bolest kod koje nema simptoma niti boli, zato evo molim djevojke da odu na pregled za njihovo dobro..

Nakon poslijednjeg PAPA testa učinjena mi je kolposkopija i biopsija, uzorci poslani u Zagreb (budući da nisam iz Zagreba), sada čekam nalaz pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje
No, već mi je liječnik prilikom kolposkopije rekao da će najvjerojatnije biti konizacija, te da mi vrat maternice izgleda kao za knjigu, da bi ga trebalo uslikati i staviti u knjigu kako bi studenti vidjeli kako to izgleda...
Nadam se da će sve biti ok, a i svim djevojkama koje su u sličnoj ili istoj situaciji želim puno sreće...

----------


## Manuela.

samo vrlo kratko- odlazite redovito na preglede i papu jer da se izliječit ako ste došle na vrijeme!

----------


## Manuela.

moje dame, htjela bi čuti vaša iskustva ako netko ima, slična mojima
prije dvije godine  imala  sam CIN-3 visokog stupnja, HPV, I upalu!
Išla sam na biopsiju, kolposkopiju,fulguraciju, premazivanja, pila antibiotike, i sve HVALA BOGU izliječila!
sad me zanima da li je netko prošao meni slično te kasnije rodio!?
sad još "samo" imam miom na maternici!
jako se bojim trudnoče, pa bi htjela čuti vaša iskustva!

----------


## martinaP

Moja kolegica s posla imala cin3, pa CIS, pa konizacija, i nakon toga uredna trudnoća i zdrava curica. Trudnoća je uslijedila (planirano) nedugo nakon konizacije.

----------


## marta

Imala sam stalno nekakve CIN-ove izmedju trudnoca. Čak ih nisam ni izliječila do kraja jer nisam pristala na konizaciju pa sam svejedno zatrudnila i rodila.

----------


## Manuela.

da, tak mi je rekao i moj ginić da nebi trebalo biti problema, jer je sad izlječeno tj pape su uredne i sve je ok, al nakon svega kaj sam prošla još uvijek me nekako strah! :Unsure: 
veli ako bi i bilo kakvih problema onda bi moglo biti zbog mioma, no pošto je svaka trudnoča drugačija možemo samo dijelit mišljenja i iskustva, kaj ne!?

----------


## marta

Čega te je strah? 
CIN je kategorizacija promjena stanica na cerviksu. Imala ih ili nemala ne utjecu na trudnocu.

----------


## baz_

CIN nema utjecaj na trudnoću, u tom smislu da žena nemože zatrudnjeti, ali konizacija može imati utjecaj na očuvanje trudnoće (ali ovisno u veličini odstranjenog tkiva) no i za to postoji rješenje tako da netreba postojati strah   
 :Smile: 


> Čega te je strah? 
> CIN je kategorizacija promjena stanica na cerviksu. Imala ih ili nemala ne utjecu na trudnocu.

----------


## Manuela.

znam sve o tome i sve mi je jasno jer sam doktorirala na tome prolazivši kroz sve to, eli nešto neobjašnjivo stoji u meni što me koči na samoj pomisli o trodnoči!
možda zato jer sam imala srašno težak i dug porod, pa je poslije uslijedilo sve to što se dugo povlačilo i liječilo!

----------


## baz_

eh, ja još nisam rodila ali sam po struci medicinska sestra i zaista sam se nagledala svakakvih poroda tako da vjerujem kako ti je..
ja 17.8. idem na dogovor za konizaciju pa se iskreno nadam da ću imati pozitivno iskustvo.. :Crying or Very sad: 



> znam sve o tome i sve mi je jasno jer sam doktorirala na tome prolazivši kroz sve to, eli nešto neobjašnjivo stoji u meni što me koči na samoj pomisli o trodnoči!
> možda zato jer sam imala srašno težak i dug porod, pa je poslije uslijedilo sve to što se dugo povlačilo i liječilo!

----------


## marta

Mozda te zapravo muci taj miom.

----------


## Manuela.

> eh, ja još nisam rodila ali sam po struci medicinska sestra i zaista sam se nagledala svakakvih poroda tako da vjerujem kako ti je..
> ja 17.8. idem na dogovor za konizaciju pa se iskreno nadam da ću imati pozitivno iskustvo..


želim ti svu sreču i dobar PAPA nakon toga!
kam budeš išla na konizaciju, negdi u bolnici il privat?

----------


## baz_

Na konizaciju cu ici u bolnicu, ne kod privatnika. Tamo poznam i sestre i doktore pa se nekako sigurnije osjecam. Hvala ti

----------


## Manuela.

ajde javi se poslije konizacije da ta čujem kak je prošlo!

----------


## baz_

Ok nema problema. Javit cu se pa da s vama podijelim svoje iskustvo...




> ajde javi se poslije konizacije da ta čujem kak je prošlo!

----------


## lusy

Konizaciju sam napravila prije 5 god.Imala sam cin 1,slijedeci papa je pokazao cin 3,pa operacija.
Bila je totalna anestezija,nakon operacije odlezala sam 1 dan na intezivnoj.Jedino mi je bio srasan kateter.Slijedeci dan sam vracena na odijel,dobila sam temperaturu (KAO I JOS NEKE PACJENTICE KOJE SU OPERIRANE TAJ DAN U ISTOJ SALI) nazalost sala nije bila sterilizirana kako treba,uglavnom savoi su popustili pa sam ponvo sivana "na zivo"i nije bas ugodno,da bi mi 6-ti dan nakon operacije navecer nakon terapije nastupilo veliko krvareje pa sam ponvo hitno opeirana (puknuce neke zile u maternici).Uf nemogu se bas pohvalit,al poslo je.Cak su mi doktori rekli da je mala sansa da cu ostati ponovo trudna (imam curu od 16 god),a ja evo pred porodom cekam malog bebaca  :Klap: .Bez obira na sve trudnoca prolazi super,nikakvih komplikacija,ma ko da mi je opet 20 god,a ne skoro 40-ta.Sad sam u 39-om tjednu i nisam jos otvorena,sto doktore zacuduje s obzirom na konizaciju.
 Drage moje samo redovito radite papu,pazite na imunitet i nema problema.

----------


## baz_

evo drage moje dame, bila sam na konizaciji pa da s vama podijelim svoje iskustvo.
6.09.2011. - primljena sam u bolnicu, taj sam dan bila na dijeti te oko 17 sati dobila klizmu.
7.09.2011. - ujutro oko 7 i 30 sam odvežena u salu, zaspala u rekordnom roku.
               - probudila se oko 11 i 30 u šoku, ma da mi je sestra rekla da me je budila ali ja se ne sjećam.
               - boljelo me nije da nije ali mnogo manje nego sam očekivala
               - kada su me dovezli u sobu odmah sam stala na noge i otišla u wc
imala sam bol ali budući da imam bolne mjesečnice ovo mi se činila sitnica
12.09.2011. su me otpustili ali prije toga me je liječnik pregledao i mogu reći da me je boljelo ne jako ali sam osjećala ali kada sam došla kući osjećala sam bol kao i na dan operacije.
cijeli boravak u bolnici sam bila aktivna, naravno morala sam i ležati jer je to zapravo smisao boravka u bolnici.
u razgovoru sa liječnikom(za kojeg imam samo riječi pohvale) saznala sam opasnost ne mirovanja nakon operacije, jer kako on kaže žene se često osjećaju dobro, nemaju velike bolove, kreću se pa se nakon otpusta vrete sa velikim krvarenjem koje im je jako teško zaustaviti.
da ne duljim a veće jesam, moje je iskustvo zaista bilo vrlo dobro i zadovoljna sam, tako da sam se previše bojala uzalud.
i svima vama koje ćete tek ići na konizaciju želim iskustvo kao moje.  :Smile:

----------


## Manuela.

baz, baš mi drago da si se javila, i da je prošlo sve u najboljem redu!
želim ti brz oporavak i uredne PAPE nadalje!

----------


## baz_

hvala, danas sam bila kod liječnika i rekao mi je da je da su dovoljno odstranili i da bi trebalo biti sve u redu, za 3 tjedna idem na papa test pa se nadam da će biti uredan....

----------


## mala sss

ne razumijem zašto si imala kateter,i ja sam imala konizaciju,i nisam imala nikakv kateter

----------


## mala sss

i ja sam jedna od onih koja je bila na konizaciji:znači bila sam u petrovoj,jedan dan prije se dolazi u bolnicu,taj dan je priprema tj.juhica za ručak,poslje ide klistir i nekakav praškić za čišćenje crijeva,kada se dobro očistite drugi dan je operacija,najviše me je bilo strah kad je došao red na mene i kad su me odveli dole u oparacionu salu;totalna anestezija tj.opća,sama operacija ne traje dugo,ali spava se oko dva sata,kada sam se probudila jako me je boljelo dobila sam konjsku dozu protiv bolova,sve ostalo je oporavak,u bolnici se ostaje do četiri dana nakon operacije,moja dijagnoza je cin3+hpv,nalazi nakon operacije su dobri i nije zahvaćen taj konus što je dobro,čekam prvi pregled nakon šest tjedana poštede i prvi pap test.eto to vam tako ide drage moje,čuvajte se i pazite.ono što mene više muči kakva su iskustva nakon konizacije,kakvi su sexualni odnosi,dali koristite prezervative i da li su vaši muževi išli na briseve i da li sad nakon svega imati uopće odnose bez zaštite;unaprijed zahvaljujem na odgovorima

----------


## baz_

o


> i ja sam jedna od onih koja je bila na konizaciji:znači bila sam u petrovoj,jedan dan prije se dolazi u bolnicu,taj dan je priprema tj.juhica za ručak,poslje ide klistir i nekakav praškić za čišćenje crijeva,kada se dobro očistite drugi dan je operacija,najviše me je bilo strah kad je došao red na mene i kad su me odveli dole u oparacionu salu;totalna anestezija tj.opća,sama operacija ne traje dugo,ali spava se oko dva sata,kada sam se probudila jako me je boljelo dobila sam konjsku dozu protiv bolova,sve ostalo je oporavak,u bolnici se ostaje do četiri dana nakon operacije,moja dijagnoza je cin3+hpv,nalazi nakon operacije su dobri i nije zahvaćen taj konus što je dobro,čekam prvi pregled nakon šest tjedana poštede i prvi pap test.eto to vam tako ide drage moje,čuvajte se i pazite.ono što mene više muči kakva su iskustva nakon konizacije,kakvi su sexualni odnosi,dali koristite prezervative i da li su vaši muževi išli na briseve i da li sad nakon svega imati uopće odnose bez zaštite;unaprijed zahvaljujem na odgovorima


Ja nisam imala kateter rekli su mi da nema potrebe. Spolni odnos sam imala prvi put nakon mjesec dana i sa zastitom. Partner mi nije isao na nikakve briseve. Iduci tjedan idem kod ginica pa mi je u planu da ga pitam postoji li potreba za tim...

----------


## Manuela.

Mjesec dana poslije konizacuje je zabranjeno imat onose zbog rane da slučajno se nešto ne dogodi , tako da nemoj ni pokušavat, za svoje dobro! 
zaštita je uvijek dobro došla, pogotovo ako nemaš stalnog partnera, a što se tiće njegove potrebe za brisom ,ako želi ići, naravno!

----------


## BigBlue

> Konizaciju sam napravila prije 5 god....Sad sam u 39-om tjednu i nisam jos otvorena,sto doktore zacuduje s obzirom na konizaciju.


Ja sam prošla konizaciju - nalaz je bio hpv negativan, a cinovi su galopirali (u godini dana od normalne pape do ca in situ). I u planiranju trudnoće najveća mi je briga bila upravo konizacija, odnosno posljedice; hoću li trebati serklažu, hoću li morati (strogo) mirovati, itd. 
Međutim moj mi je doktor (s velikim iskustvom u opstetriciji) rekao kako se u principu trudnice s konizacijskim ožiljkom starijim od 5, 6 godina zapravo teže otvaraju. Normalno da najviše ovisi kako je sama konizacija obavljena, ali je rizik veći za trudnice sa "svježim" ožiljkom.

----------


## dana

Ja sam bila na konizaciji 8.2. zanima me kada ste nakon konizacije imale prvi put odnose i da li je sve bilo normalno?
Doktor mi je rekao da mogu imati odnose, čitam da negdje piše i po 6 tjedana, pa me zanimaju vaša iskustva?
Da li da još čekam ili ne?
Bila sam na klasičnoj konizaciji.

----------


## BigBlue

davno je to bilo, ali znam da je sigurno prošlo 4 tjedna, ako ne i 6, ali ono čega se sjećam je da smo do kontrolne pape (3 mjeseca), iako smo bili hpv neg, obavezno koristili kondome. doktor je htio biti siguran da ne bi došlo do bilo kakve bakterijske infekcije (znam i da sam radila kontrolnu urinokulturu negdje na pola puta do pape).

----------


## Poli zmaj

S obzirom da stvarno nema puno za procitati o konizaciji, da i ja podjelim svoje iskustvo, koje btw nisam jos nigdje procitala. Dakle, nakon redovnih i uvijeh urednih PAPA nalaz pokazao Cin3. Radjena kolposkopija i biopsija, dijagnoza potvrdjena. Nakon toga tipizacija hpv-potvrdjen visokorizicni. Dogovorena konizacija za 3 mjeseca. Sama konizacija prosla ok. To jutros dosla u bolnicu, nataste. Opca anestezija. Kad sam se probudila minimalni bolovi, skoro nista. Krvarenje isto skoro nista. Lezala u bolnici 5 dana. Iako su mi sestre govorile da slobodno mogu ustajati, po svemu procitanome prije ja sam samo lezala. Nakon dolaska doma isto sam se trudila mirovati ali cekalo me dijete od 2 godine. Dva tjedna od konizacije nalazi patologije - nije skinuto svo zarazeno tkivo, moram na re-konizaciju. Uzasno sam se iznenadila, jer iskreno nisam nigdje ni procitala da ta opcija postoji. I sada evo lezim u bolnici, treci dan od druge konizacije, bolovi su puno veci,stalno trazim nesto za bolove. Velika mi je razlika od prvog puta i sada. 
Objasnjeno mi je da mi prvi puta nisu puno skinuli jer sam mlada (29) i imam jedno dijete pa da bi mogla ponovno iznijet trudnocu ali sada that ship has sailed. Iskreno, sa velikom panikom cekam nalaz patologije jer ne znam sto slijedi ako bude los..

----------

